

Meth Labs and Dead Dogs: How the Founder of McAfee Antivirus Went on the Run - pier0
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/05/meth-labs-and-dead-dogs-how-the-founder-of-mcafee-antivirus-went-on-the-run-in-belize/

======
kitcar
Nice title - but by reading the article it seems (McAfee's suspicion) is this
more of an issue regarding a rich ex-patriot refusing to bribe a local
official in the developing world, then meth labs or dead dogs.

~~~
patio11
I would not ordinarily correct a false-cognate spelling mistake but since this
one will get you in trouble: Expatriates live abroad, ex-patriots have grown
to hate their country.

The two sets are very much not coextensive.

~~~
kitcar
My mistake, thanks for highlighting this error.

------
Pwnguinz
All this, just because John McAfee wouldn't drop some coin into the local
politician's "campaign coffer"? Either we're not being told the full story
even by McAfee, or life in Belize is a real dog (excuse the pun).

~~~
sevenstar
Yes. Taxes. He more than likely would pay a higher percentage to live in a
more developed country.

~~~
readme
In order to escape the US tax system, you need to renounce your citizenship.
Since the article stated that the US embassy helped him get out of jail, I'm
going to say he is probably still a citizen, and ergo, not able to dodge
taxes.

~~~
sevenstar
Whatever Western country he may be a citizen of, his "payoff" to the local
politician would probably be a lower percentage of his wages compared to
paying into another "tax" system.

------
rdl
Belize is one of the scariest places I've ever been (along with Antigua, on my
list of "avoid" in latin america). It is scary because it seems safe on the
surface (unlike actual war zones), but is gang ridden right under the surface,
and it's really easy to get caught up in it. (friends of friends were murdered
in each place, although in Antigua it was due to the offshore gambling
industry turf war craziness; in Belize it was just gang bystanders).

IMO it is insane that some of the Seasteading people seem to be considering
doing anything there.

------
DanBC
Early working life of McAfee is "interesting" / "weird".

Aggressive and perhaps misleading self-promotion and scare-mongering of
viruses; the virus ambulance; and perhaps most unpleasant (maybe with benefit
of hindsight) was the "HIV free certificated sex club".

------
somesaba
"he’d been rousted from the bed he shared with a 17 year old woman"

Umm no...that's a girl not a woman.

~~~
busyant
agreed. that little nugget of information begs to be fleshed out.

~~~
michael_michael
Apparently the age of consent is 16 in Belize:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_North_Americ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_North_America#Belize)

